# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  BIOREAKTOR D-BOLs (No longer in production).

## JPS

Just wondering if these are legit?? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Lavinco

those look like brith control. you didnt take those already did you? OMG I really hope you didnt!

----------


## Lavinco

j/k bro. I really have no idea. just had to mess w/ya

----------


## JPS

lol good to see people still have a sense of humor, nope i havent taken them yet, can't read the language written on them so i don't trust them even tho my source is reliable

----------


## Lavinco

someone should be able to help you soon.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Is it say bioreaktor or something like it. I think the production was holted or stopped.

----------


## JPS

i am going to replicate what it says as best i can.

000 "anoppeaktop"
tabulet tae methandienoni 0.005
METHAHANEHOH
10 tabnetok NO 0.005r
xpahntb B cykom, 3auinuiennum ot ceere
mecre, Mpumehrte no ha3ha4ennio epaya
P No 000009/ 01-2000

the expiry stamped into the plastic says 02110240XII2007

Thanks again for the help

----------


## MichaelCC

I agree with PowerBB - it's bioreactor from russia or ukraine. It's 5mg metandienone. Hard to tell if your Bioreactor is real one, becasue like powerBB said, production was stoped. As I know bioreactor is very good product, and it's work perfectly. But too many fakes are on the black market ... so nobody knows.

----------


## JPS

thanks for the help Michael, and powerBB, i'm hesitant to take them, i'll ask my guy how other people are finding them, thanks again guys

----------


## juicy_brucy

Correct. Those are no longer being made, but there may still be some out there...

----------

